# Help with PHP file for changing uploading limit on hosting - Dreamweaver/CuteFTP8



## BDSwe (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi!



I am using GoDaddy for hosting and need to upload a file that is greter than their limit. I have found a short description on how to do this by altering the PHP.INI file. Now to the problem. The hosting doesn't come with an .INI file so I have to create one. How do I do this? I have Dreamweaver but can only create .PHP files...do I just create a PHP file and change its name to .INI and upload it with CuteFTP? The second question has to do with the file itself. This is the code that has to be included:



memory_limit = 64M
post_max_size = 64M
file_uploads = On
upload_max_filesize = 64M



Can I just upload that data in the PHP file or do I need to include other info?



Many thanks
Dan


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

BDSwe said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I am using GoDaddy for hosting and need to upload a file that is greter than their limit.


Hi Dan

Welcome to TSF :wave:

However, you must read the TSF Rules, a link is in the menu on every TSF page.

We do not assist in illegal activities in any way. Trying to bypass hosting restrictions comes under this category. Sorry. 

THREAD CLOSED

EDIT: Thread reopened - see post #3


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Further information: GoDaddy do allow users to increase the users upload restrictions 


http://help.godaddy.com/article/1475

In light of this info from GoDaddy, the thread is re-opened with an apology to you Dan.

Regards


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

with CuteFTP, can yiou see the INI file in your user directory. If so, download it, edit and upload.

That sounds too easy and I am sure that it will be hidden elswhere. That said, as GoDaddy state that it is a default setting, try creating a PHP.INI with notepad and save it as a text file. copy it into the appropriate directory.

I hope that helps...
Donald


----------



## BDSwe (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok thanks I will try that. About the coding. Will it be sufficient with the very short coding below or will I have to include other commands as well?

memory_limit = 64M
post_max_size = 64M
file_uploads = On
upload_max_filesize = 64M


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not sure of what the entite contents of the PHP.INI is.

If it contains more than the above, then include the entire contents and only edit the appropriate lines.


----------



## BDSwe (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok thanks again. the problem is that since there is no php.ini file i am not sure what it should contain. I have to create it from scratch. Any ideas or suggestions for the content of this fiel is most welcome


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am only guessing as I do not use GoDaddy but the fact that they allow a user to redefine it indicates that it would be in the user (your) area/directory on the server.

As such, I would be tempted to use notepad to create PHP.INI with just the data that you put in your first post, but modified to suit your needs. (An .INI file is a text file)

If that does not work, check with GoDaddy and see if they have a user forum there.

Regards


----------

